# Rear driver clunk at low speed - Taken advantage of by the mechanic



## VInny01 (May 31, 2021)

Hey all,

Bought a 2014 Nissan Sentra 2 years ago and had a faint creak sound over the right driver rear when I went over bumps but then it worsened to where it was louder and sometimes clunking/clicking when I turned a little left while at low speeds. Goes away at high speeds. Worse over bumps. Seems to be influenced when I use parking brake. 

Mechanic replaced shock and 2 weeks later, it came back. Still same characteristics of the sound. There is a little oil coming down from the rear shock.

Anyone know what this is?

Thanks


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Sounds like the shocks were the right call but he sold you crappy ones. That cheep-cheep noise over bumps from the shocks is very common in Altimas and Maxes too, not just Sentras.


----------



## VInny01 (May 31, 2021)

Just curious, what is the clicking noise I get when I am driving slow and a little too the left. I wouldn't expect a rear shock to make this noise.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

There's a bulletin about front axle clicking on a number of FWD models including the Sentra:



https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2020/MC-10171221-0001.pdf



The fix is pretty simple, just lube and retorque the axle nuts.


----------



## VInny01 (May 31, 2021)

Thanks, that's great to know. Appreciate it.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Glad to help, happy motoring!


----------



## Joe Didoh (Oct 14, 2019)

VInny01 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Bought a 2014 Nissan Sentra 2 years ago and had a faint creak sound over the right driver rear when I went over bumps but then it worsened to where it was louder and sometimes clunking/clicking when I turned a little left while at low speeds. Goes away at high speeds. Worse over bumps. Seems to be influenced when I use parking brake.
> 
> ...


That noise is coming from the shock absorber. It is common on all Nissa salons and SUVs. Try and get the original shock form a Nissan dealer.
Thanks.


----------

